# Do I Qualify for SMC?



## srinivasan.apps (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Could someone can guide me on the eligibility for NZ SMC?

Age - 30 (Claiming 25 Points for age)
Sex - Female 

Degree - (Claiming 50 points for qualification - Level 7 India)
B.Tech Electoronics & Communication Engineering taught in English medium
Studied in India

Work Experience - (Claiming 40 Points - 9 Years exp & More than 6 years in ICT - Future growth area )
9 Years in Information Technology
9 Years (7 Years in India and 2 years in UK on deputation for major IT companies)
Project Manager

Partner - (20 Points)
B.Tech taught in English
studied in India


Total Points - 135 - Is this correct? Am i eligible to apply? 
What are the evidences/documents i need to provide?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

srinivasan.apps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Could someone can guide me on the eligibility for NZ SMC?
> 
> ...


Hi there
The most useful website to enable you to work out whether you have enough points to apply is Immigration New Zealand
All we'd be doing is looking a that to provide you with your answer - so it is better that you look at it yourself.

Good luck.


----------

